# RR: 118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1968)










2.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1959)










3.	Levine (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)










4.	Jansons (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1987)










5.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1958)










6.	Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)










7.	Koussevitzky (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1946)










8.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)










9.	Tennstedt (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1977)










10.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1990)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1968)
2.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1959)
3.	Levine (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)
4.	Jansons (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1987)
5.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1958)
6.	Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)
7.	Koussevitzky (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1946)
8.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)
9.	Tennstedt (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1977)
10.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

